

Meet MonsterMind, the NSA Bot That Could Wage Cyberwar Autonomously - cyphersanctus
http://www.wired.com/2014/08/nsa-monstermind-cyberwarfare/

======
newman8r
Sounds like an intrusion prevention system with a good PR campaign. The
concept isn't all that new.

------
higherpurpose
War shouldn't be waged autonomously. Period. These guys are really out of
control.

